# New Club Benefit



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The TTOC is pleased to announce another membership benefit. We shall be offering discounted entry to the major shows this year. Stanford Hall, GTI International, Audis in the park and ADI . The tickets will be available through the club shop .


----------

